
Private: some search engines make money by not tracking users - Garbage
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/05/private-the-search-engines-that-make-money-by-not-tracking-users/
======
nobody_nowhere
>Weinberg says that his for-profit company earned around $115,000 in revenue
in 2011

Ouch. I'd call that a for-loss company, not a for-profit company.

